# A review of the Yuxin little magic 7x7 M.



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

So I think a lot of people were hyped about the 7x7 so I am making a review on it. I recently bought it on the 1st of September along with a mastermorphix And the Yuxin little magic 6x6.
OOTB: So this cube out of the box was VERY bad. It was way to tight, had lube on the outside but was super dry. I decided to loosen it but while I was just turning it, two center pieces came out. So I had to jam them back in but I had to have someone to pry it open so I could fit it in there. 
A Solve: So I was solving this for the first time just 7x7 in general but while I was making centers, if I try to do a Rw, it would do a 3Rw. So there is a dragging issue with inner layers. I had the same problem with edge pairing. When I tried to do a inner slice move, it was so hard. I am not very good at 7x7 but I would not recommend this cube. I plan on sending it back along with the 6x6 which was not very good either. Overall, I would just buy a flagship 7x7. I hope you liked this, I know it was not very in depth, but I just do not like this cube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 8, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I think a lot of people were hyped about the 7x7 so I am making a review on it. I recently bought it on the 1st of September along with a mastermorphix And the Yuxin little magic 6x6.
> OOTB: So this cube out of the box was VERY bad. It was way to tight, had lube on the outside but was super dry. I decided to loosen it but while I was just turning it, two center pieces came out. So I had to jam them back in but I had to have someone to pry it open so I could fit it in there.
> A Solve: So I was solving this for the first time just 7x7 in general but while I was making centers, if I try to do a Rw, it would do a 3Rw. So there is a dragging issue with inner layers. I had the same problem with edge pairing. When I tried to do a inner slice move, it was so hard. I am not very good at 7x7 but I would not recommend this cube. I plan on sending it back along with the 6x6 which was not very good either. Overall, I would just buy a flagship 7x7. I hope you liked this, I know it was not very in depth, but I just do not like this cube.


Can you also review the Yuxin Little Magic 6x6?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 8, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I think a lot of people were hyped about the 7x7 so I am making a review on it. I recently bought it on the 1st of September along with a mastermorphix And the Yuxin little magic 6x6.
> OOTB: So this cube out of the box was VERY bad. It was way to tight, had lube on the outside but was super dry. I decided to loosen it but while I was just turning it, two center pieces came out. So I had to jam them back in but I had to have someone to pry it open so I could fit it in there.
> A Solve: So I was solving this for the first time just 7x7 in general but while I was making centers, if I try to do a Rw, it would do a 3Rw. So there is a dragging issue with inner layers. I had the same problem with edge pairing. When I tried to do a inner slice move, it was so hard. I am not very good at 7x7 but I would not recommend this cube. I plan on sending it back along with the 6x6 which was not very good either. Overall, I would just buy a flagship 7x7. I hope you liked this, I know it was not very in depth, but I just do not like this cube.



How were the magnet strengths?
With bigger cubes, sometimes they need a bit more time for break-in.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Can you also review the Yuxin Little Magic 6x6?


I will go ahead and do it on this post.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> How were the magnet strengths?
> With bigger cubes, sometimes they need a bit more time for break-in.


They were fairly weak. I like strong magnets and my main has dumb strong magnets so I’m used to that so don’t listen to me about magnet strength.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

This will be a quick review of the 6x6.
So just like the 7x7 it was very tight out of the box. Was also very dry like the 7x7 but I think that was because it did not have lube. So when I loosened it, it kinda felt weird. The center pieces would kinda move on their own and they were just very jiggly. Like the 7x7 I was kinda disappointed with this as well.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> This will be a quick review of the 6x6.
> So just like the 7x7 it was very tight out of the box. Was also very dry like the 7x7 but I think that was because it did not have lube. So when I loosened it, it kinda felt weird. The center pieces would kinda move on their own and they were just very jiggly. Like the 7x7 I was kinda disappointed with this as well.


would you recommend the ylm 6x6? Is it worth to be magnetized?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> would you recommend the ylm 6x6? Is it worth to be magnetized?


No not at all. I would just buy a flagship 6x6 and 7x7 if you actually want to do big cubes.


----------



## HooverCuber (Sep 30, 2019)

Is the magnetic 5x5 in the set worth buying?


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 30, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I think a lot of people were hyped about the 7x7 so I am making a review on it. I recently bought it on the 1st of September along with a mastermorphix And the Yuxin little magic 6x6.
> OOTB: So this cube out of the box was VERY bad. It was way to tight, had lube on the outside but was super dry. I decided to loosen it but while I was just turning it, two center pieces came out. So I had to jam them back in but I had to have someone to pry it open so I could fit it in there.
> A Solve: So I was solving this for the first time just 7x7 in general but while I was making centers, if I try to do a Rw, it would do a 3Rw. So there is a dragging issue with inner layers. I had the same problem with edge pairing. When I tried to do a inner slice move, it was so hard. I am not very good at 7x7 but I would not recommend this cube. I plan on sending it back along with the 6x6 which was not very good either. Overall, I would just buy a flagship 7x7. I hope you liked this, I know it was not very in depth, but I just do not like this cube.


Imagine sending cubes back lmoa


----------

